# Value of self-driving capability in a used 2017 Tesla S75



## StLucieAppraisal

The self-driving option costs an additional $8,000 when installed on a new car. How much value does this same option add to a used 2017 Tesla S75 vs. a similar car without? I have my own research-based opinion as does an insurance company appraiser. These are divergent as one might expect. I'm curious how much extra any of you would pay for the used Tesla so equipped?


----------



## Griff

The first thought that comes to mind is that you would pro-rate the depreciation of the car onto the cost of the feature. Ie, if the car retailed for 100k, and is now worth 50, I'd say that the AP should be 4k of that.


----------



## Bigriver

I think like any option on a car, it is very hard to separate the value of that specific one once you are in the used market. I don’t think you can put much weight to the current price of the option, as Tesla has already made large fluctuations in how they price AP and FSD. It may drop again in the future.

I think the value of FSD on a used car is largely in the promised hardware upgrade. It is something I would probably want if I were in the used Tesla market, but also because it can still be purchased as a separate option, it keeps a car from being unique among other options just because it has FSD.


----------

